# Will be in the dog house!???



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well ya all, I may be in trouble at this time tomorrow night. My wife as you know is in Iowa getting our niece to live with us. They got on the train tonight and will return tomorrow night. My wife has said that I can not embarrass her. Sounds like a challenge to me.

So, I bought a mullet wig. Cut the middle out of my goatee and now have a very long mustache, which I made pitch black to match the wig. I got myself a NASCAR t-shirt (Ricky Bobby), cut off the sleeves, got my self a camo cap and temporary tattoos. I’m going to look like the biggest ******* west of the Mississippi. No offense to you professional ********. Love you guys.

I plan on playing it up too. I garr-in-tee she will be embarrassed. 

Last time I did something like this was with my bleached mohawk. I picked up my sister-in-law at the airport. I chased her down the hall yelling at her to stop. I didn’t think she could move that fast and was the prettiest shade of RED!

I’ll post pics when I can. Depends if she allows me back into the house.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

does "Glutton for punishment" ring any bells with you..:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> does "Glutton for punishment" ring any bells with you..:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Hey! How'd you know that was my favorite quote?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well ya all, I may be in trouble at this time tomorrow night. My wife as you know is in Iowa getting our niece to live with us. They got on the train tonight and will return tomorrow night. My wife has said that I can not embarrass her. Sounds like a challenge to me.
> 
> So, I bought a mullet wig. Cut the middle out of my goatee and now have a very long mustache, which I made pitch black to match the wig. I got myself a NASCAR t-shirt (Ricky Bobby), cut off the sleeves, got my self a camo cap and temporary tattoos. I'm going to look like the biggest ******* west of the Mississippi. No offense to you professional ********. Love you guys.
> 
> ...


Bud, you don't need to worry about being allowed in the house.

Didn't you say you live on 4-5 acres? I'll bet you have a shovel too, and I'll bet* SHE knows where it is*. And the there are *guns* in the house.

You may wanna re-think this.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nah, I don’t have five acres. Just a house in the city. Oh man, I do live on a river though. My body may just show up in Flathead Lake.

As far as guns. I only have ammo around for one and it’s one me so she’ll have to fight me for it... on the other hand. Maybe I should hide it. 

I wore my new image when I took my daughter to school. I think the mom’s held all their kids closer to them. I starting talking to one mom who I talk to all the time and she didn’t recognize me at first. Her husband was there too and it was the first time I ever saw the guy (big dude too). I noticed he was watching me pretty close has he pushed his daughter on the swing. When he came over I was introduced by his wife to him and I explained what I was doing. He got a kick out of it and relaxed.

I was thinking. Do you think that this is a cry for help from me? Nah, I’m beyond help... and proud of it.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Nah, I don't have five acres. Just a house in the city. Oh man, I do live on a river though. My body may just show up in Flathead Lake.
> 
> As far as guns. I only have ammo around for one and it's one me so she'll have to fight me for it... on the other hand. Maybe I should hide it.
> 
> ...


Nahhh, but someone I'd have a beer with, as long as you promise to behave.
Cuz, I've been known to do some wild shit too...hey, I'll blame you!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> ...I was thinking. Do you think that this is a cry for help from me? Nah, I'm beyond help... and proud of it.


Not a cry for help. A scream. A blood-curdling scream, from the two brain cells still sane enough to plead for, no demand, that you be locked up until competent professional help can be enlisted.

After all, the mullet is too sane. Forget the wig - just a cowboy hat wrapped in tin foil, with an arrow-through-the-head and large brass hoop ear-rings. Oh, and lederhosen and opera stillettos. Don't forget to paint little smiley faces on your knees.

"Reality, this is kansas_plainsman, requesting an emergency direct approach."


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

This outta be good!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well that settles that ....I am totally out gunned in the insanity department around here..........:smt090 :smt090


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Weare gather together hear to pay our last respects.......... may he Rest In Peace Amen


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Not a cry for help. A scream. A blood-curdling scream, from the two brain cells still sane enough to plead for, no demand, that you be locked up until competent professional help can be enlisted.
> 
> After all, the mullet is too sane. Forget the wig - just a cowboy hat wrapped in tin foil, with an arrow-through-the-head and large brass hoop ear-rings. Oh, and lederhosen and opera stillettos. Don't forget to paint little smiley faces on your knees.
> 
> "Reality, this is kansas_plainsman, requesting an emergency direct approach."


Damn! I wish you would have said something earlier, that sounds like a great idea. Reminds me of a guy in Daytona Beach who use to wrap himself in aluminum foil from head to toe and walk around that way. And I thought I was weird.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Damn! I wish you would have said something earlier, that sounds like a great idea. Reminds me of a guy in Daytona Beach who use to wrap himself in aluminum foil from head to toe and walk around that way. And I thought I was weird.


Well at least add the shorts and smiley face knees to the show,I really liked that part:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Damn! I wish you would have said something earlier, that sounds like a great idea. Reminds me of a guy in Daytona Beach who use to wrap himself in aluminum foil from head to toe and walk around that way. And I thought I was weird.


I heard of that guy.

I guess he's a local legend?

I think it's actually that Daytona Beach is just full of nutjobs.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I heard of that guy.
> 
> I guess he's a local legend?
> 
> I think it's actually that Daytona Beach is just full of nutjobs.


I had heard about him a actually got to see him a while back. Funny as heck. I bet he can tune in radio Moscow with that outfit on.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah hell. My wife knows me to well. She was not surprised or embarrassed at all. She got a kick out of it. After I asked the ticket lady about the train she did lock the small luggage door when I turned away. I've never seen them do that before.

He's my normal handsome face with my beautiful daughter.









This is the new and improved me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U are just asking for trouble, aren't U


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Brings a whole new meaning to the term "space cadet"  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ah hell. My wife knows me to well. She was not surprised or embarrassed at all. She got a kick out of it. After I asked the ticket lady about the train she did lock the small luggage door when I turned away. I've never seen them do that before.
> 
> He's my normal handsome face with my beautiful daughter.
> 
> ...


I vote for the first pic. The second looks like my cuz Bubba, cept yer dressed formal.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ah hell. My wife knows me to well. She was not surprised or embarrassed at all. She got a kick out of it. After I asked the ticket lady about the train she did lock the small luggage door when I turned away. I've never seen them do that before.
> 
> He's my normal handsome face with my beautiful daughter.
> 
> ...


Yew fergot them billybob teeth.... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually had tried my Billy Bob's but thought it was too much. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I actually had tried my Billy Bob's but thought it was too much. :mrgreen:


No guts, no glory.......... :smt098


----------

